# מתנה לחתן לאירוסין- דחוף!



## ליאורונה (6/9/12)

מתנה לחתן לאירוסין- דחוף! 
היי לכולן,
ביום שבת הקרוב יש אצל ההורים שלי ארוחה משפחתית של שני הצדדים וההורים שלי רוצים לקנות מתן לחתן המיועד 
יש לו כבר שעון מהמם של דולצ'ה גבאנה שקניתי לו לפני כשנתיים, אז הוא לא ממש צריך עוד אחד..
איזה רעיונות עוד יש? לא ממש ראיתי משהו אחר חוץ משעון שנהוג לקנות..
בגד לא נראה לי קשור..
אני די אובדת עצות..

עזרה תתקבל בברכה!


----------



## simplicity83 (6/9/12)

כמה רעיונות 
אני אתחיל מזה שבעיניי כל הרעיון הזה של מתנות אירוסין היה מיותר.. 
היה לי כל כך חבל שיקנו לי שרשרת (יש לי מלא תכשיטים שאני בוחרת בקפידה רבה..), שתהיה עוד אחת מני רבות.. 
והבחור בכלל לא הולך עם שעונים..
אם זה היה תלוי בי, הייתי מוותרת על כל הקונספט הזה של המתנות (אני יכולה לחשוב על הרבה דברים יותר שווים לעשות עם הכסף הזה.) 

בעלי (חח עוד לא התרגלתי למילה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) לא רצה שעון והאלטרנטיבות שחשבנו עליהן הן בעיקר כל מיני גאדג'טים - 
למשל אייפד / פלייסטיישן 3 - אבל יש לו
מערכת קולנוע - זה בסוף מה שהוא בחר
אצל חברה שלי, בעלה מתלבש מחוייט לעבודה, אז קנו לו חליפה טובה (לא לחתונה)

בעיניי, במקום כל זה הייתי שמחה הרבה יותר לזוג נעליים של לובוטין או ג'ימי צ'ו / לילה במלון/ משהו שימושי כמו קיטשנאייד (יש לי..אבל למי שאוהבת לאפות ואין לה) - זה יותר זול ויותר כיף בעיניי 
אבל לפעמים מתנות לא בוחרים.. אז קיבלתי את השרשרת באהבה, והאמת שאני הולכת איתה יותר ממש שחשבתי..


----------



## הנה האור (6/9/12)

לאחי קנו טלית חדשה


----------



## lizard king1986 (7/9/12)

אני מאמין שאני זכיתי למתנה הכי שווה !  
אני לא הולך עם שעונים ככה שזה היה דיי מיותר, אז ההורים של אשתי לעתיד שאלו דרכה מה הייתי רוצה ואני גאה לומר שאני כבר שבוע בעליו של פליסטיישן 3 !
למען הסר ספק, המתנה הזאת היא לזוגתי לפחות כמו שהיא בשבילי, ולראיה שעות השקט הרבות להן היא זוכה בעקבות המכשיר !
ככה שאם הוא בעניין ואין לו את עדיין- זה יכול להיות אחלה רעיון !


----------



## h i l a d i (6/9/12)

היום שמעתי על חתן שקנו לו גלשן


----------



## FayeV (7/9/12)

מצטרפת לרעיון הפלייסטיישן 
אם הוא בקטע, זו יכולה להיות אחלה מתנה. בנוסף, אפשר אולי פשוט להביא לו שובר מתנה לחנות בגדים, שיבחר מה שהוא רוצה, במקום שיקנו לו משהו שהוא אולי לא אוהב.


----------



## ליאורונה (7/9/12)

תודה לכולכם  הלכנו בגדול על הפלייסטיישן!


----------



## lizard king1986 (7/9/12)

מחכה למכתב תודה מבעלך ! 
ותשלחי אותו שישחק איתי ניתן לו בראש קצת


----------



## IMphoenix (7/9/12)

אנחנו קנינו לחתן... 
סדרת ספרים של סופר אהוב עליו במיוחד (תחום הפנטזיה והמד"ב), וגם שרשרת זהב עם מגן דוד קטן, מאוד מאוד עדינה, כי הוא גם ככה ענד שרשרת פשוטה בסגנון.

תמצאי את מה שהוא אוהב במיוחד ולכי על הקו הזה. הספרים היו הצלחה כבירה, וגם השרשרת לא יורדת ממנו.


----------

